# Eclipse und BlueJ parallel - Javabibiliothek nicht gefunden



## TechGirly (23. Feb 2016)

Liebe Leute,

Ich habe versucht von BlueJ auf Eclipse umzusteigen. Beide Programme sollen auf dem selben PC laufen. Ich möchte sie gerne alternativ benutzen. Jedoch kann eines immer nicht auf seine Javabibiliotheken zugreifen. Sobald ich das Problem behebe meckert das andere Programm und ist noch nicht mal mehr zu öffnen. Folgende Fehlermeldung meldet mir Eclipse zur Zeit: "The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate its companion shared library". Wenn ich Eclipse zum laufen kriege sieht die BlueJ Meldung natürlich anders aus, aber in der Bedeutung sind sie identisch.
Hat jemand eine Idee was ich da machen kann?

LG TechGirly


----------



## JStein52 (23. Feb 2016)

Ich kenne dieses BlueJ ja nicht aber kann es sein dass es seine Projekteinstellungen in den gleichen Dateien speichert wie Eclipse ? Aber in einem anderen Format und sie sich so gegnseitig überschreiben. Schau dir einfach mal die Dateien im Projektverzeichnis an ...


----------



## Bitfehler (23. Feb 2016)

BlueJ und eclipse kann man durchaus auf einem Rechner installieren und auch nutzen. Ich nutze es aktuell so, daher ist das auf jeden Fall möglich. BlueJ hat im Standard im Home-Dir ein eigenes Verzeichnis, indem Klassen usw gespeichert werden.

Was musst du denn machen, um dieses "zum Laufen kriegen" zu realisieren?


----------

